# Police block off street after report of shooting



## kwflatbed

Police block off street after report of shooting

TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
*WORCESTER* - Police swarmed the industrial area at Gardner and Tainter streets last night, reportedly after a pursuit. (T&G)

Worcester Telegram & Gazette - telegram.com - Police block off street after report of shooting


----------

